
GSM Phone on a Conference Badge [video] - jasonkostempski
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2vkHRM4dHg
======
jasonkostempski
EXTRA BITS:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1j-VwJiFYk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l1j-VwJiFYk)

